# Police Officer Michael Flisk



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Michael Flisk

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Chicago Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Friday, November 26, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 19 years, 11 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, November 26, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Officer Michael Flisk was shot and killed while processing the scene of a vehicle burglary inside an alley garage at 1:30 pm in the 8100 block of South Burnham Avenue.

Officer Flisk was shot in the head and died an hour later at Northwestern Memorial Hospital. The homeowner, a former Chicago Housing Authority and Robbins police officer was also shot and later died at Advocate Christ Medical Center.

The suspect responsible for the shootings remains at large.

Officer Flisk had served with the Chicago Police Department for nearly 20 years and was assigned to the Evidence Technician Team - South Unit. He is survived by his wife, daughter and three sons. All three sons serve as police officers with the department.

Agency Contact Information
Chicago Police Department
3510 S. Michigan Avenue
Chicago, IL 60653

Phone: (312) 746-6000

_*Please contact the Chicago Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Flisk!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------

